# Wick's Bf 109s



## Njaco (Feb 1, 2010)

From the library and internet, some pics of Helmut Wick's bf109s.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 1, 2010)

some profiles and artwork.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 2, 2010)

That is the same model Im gonna be doing for the BoB Build Chris.... Dont think Im doin Wick's crate tho, but great stuff nonetheless.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 2, 2010)

lesofprimus said:


> That is the same model Im gonna be doing for the BoB Build Chris.... Dont think Im doin Wick's crate tho, but great stuff nonetheless.....



Think I will be tackling Wick's machine....want to try that dappled camo....


----------



## Njaco (Feb 2, 2010)

I was thinking the same Wayne. I've always admired Wick.


----------



## rochie (Feb 2, 2010)

i bought the Tamiya E-4 kit for the BoB build so i could do Wicks mount, got a 1/72 die cast of his E-4 as well


----------



## Njaco (Feb 3, 2010)

bookcover


----------



## rochie (Feb 3, 2010)

yep thats the one i'm gonna do for the BoB build, want to do the spitfire that shot him down as well


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 3, 2010)

Always wondered what his final scored might have been, had he survived the war.....the same with Molders.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 3, 2010)

Interesting that 2 of the photos and one of the color profiles has a small bluebird(?) just in front of the double chevrons. I've seen pics and profiles of Wick's planes before but I had never noticed this element. Thanks for posting these njaco.
Derek


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 4, 2010)

Yeah, great stuff! Forgot that.....


----------



## Maximowitz (Feb 4, 2010)

Alleged by some researchers to be something of an overclaimer. Not my particular area of interest though.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 4, 2010)

interesting how the first few pics the tail was "photoshopped" to take out the swastika.


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 4, 2010)

Thorlifter said:


> interesting how the first few pics the tail was "photoshopped" to take out the swastika.



Usually you find this with pictures for sale on EBay, I beleive some coutnies have a rule that you cant post something for sale that shows the swastika. Not for sure though.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 4, 2010)

Just found out that pic #9 is NOT Wick but rather von Bulow-Bothkamp, despite what the caption said.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 10, 2010)

and some more........


----------



## Njaco (Sep 14, 2010)

found some more including 2 from Wurger and some expanded views of previous pics. Some profiles and book cover thrown in.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 14, 2010)

Good stuff Chris. I hadn't seen that second pic before. Interesting that the profile (as most others) show the nose in yellow, but the book cover has the ID paint as white, which, I believe, is the correct interpretation for JG2. Most sources state yellow nose / wing tips, but i recently saw something about it being white, born out by the tones on a B&W photo.


----------



## Maximowitz (Sep 14, 2010)

As a matter of interest, the man who was Wick's 18th victory posts over on the Twelve O' Clock High forum...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2010)

The White nose was first, then Yellow was applied later, I'm still wanting to confirm the white wingtips....that second pic is a bit better in the book that Chris posted and it looks like the lower side of the outer wing just may be white?....maybe?? If white was used it was very short lived....


----------



## Njaco (Sep 15, 2010)

I see what you mean Wayne. There is a larger pic I posted a few months ago of the same pic - look at post #16. I see the wingtip but thats awful hard to gauge.

I love a white nose on those Emils.


----------



## rochie (Sep 15, 2010)

Maximowitz said:


> As a matter of interest, the man who was Wick's 18th victory posts over on the Twelve O' Clock High forum...



Timmo is a member on here as well Maxi


----------



## Colin1 (Sep 15, 2010)

rochie said:


> Timmo is a member on here as well Maxi


Is he OK?
Not heard from him in a while


----------



## rochie (Sep 15, 2010)

Colin1 said:


> Is he OK?
> Not heard from him in a while



i hope so


----------



## Njaco (Sep 15, 2010)

He was posting in my 'Battle of Britain" thread but nothing for awhile. I knew he few in the BoB but not that Wick shot him down. wow!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 16, 2010)

Njaco said:


> I see what you mean Wayne. There is a larger pic I posted a few months ago of the same pic - look at post #16. I see the wingtip but thats awful hard to gauge.
> 
> I love a white nose on those Emils.



Yeah it is hard to gauge ..I wish there was an original image to view....i think the couple of shots that might help (already posted) are either poor photo's to begin with or copies of copies....


----------



## Njaco (Aug 21, 2011)

from "The Luftwaffe At War" by Michael Payne


----------



## stona (Aug 22, 2011)

mudpuppy said:


> Interesting that 2 of the photos and one of the color profiles has a small bluebird(?) just in front of the double chevrons. I've seen pics and profiles of Wick's planes before but I had never noticed this element. Thanks for posting these njaco.
> Derek



It's a Kingfisher cosidered agile,accurate and deadly (to a small fish!). It was a personal emblem.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2011)

Excellent....


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2011)

The Bird emblem...


----------



## Wotan (Aug 29, 2011)

My skins for game "Il2 Cliffs of Dover"
Unfortunately so far only early Canopy


----------



## Maximowitz (Aug 29, 2011)

Very nice work.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 29, 2011)

I agree.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes cool!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 11, 2011)

more......


----------



## Airframes (Oct 12, 2011)

Good stuff Chris, hadn't seen that first pic before.


----------



## Ratsel (Oct 12, 2011)

Wotan said:


> My skins for game "Il2 Cliffs of Dover"
> Unfortunately so far only early Canopy


Awesome!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 12, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 13, 2011)

missed those skins....Excellent!


----------



## Wotan (Oct 18, 2011)

thanks 
skins here, still without armour plate....:
http://forum.aviaskins.com/showthread.php?p=88481#post88481


----------



## clinton78 (Dec 19, 2012)

stona said:


> It's a Kingfisher cosidered agile,accurate and deadly (to a small fish!). It was a personal emblem.
> Cheers
> Steve


Hi 

Does anyone know whether there is a primary source that states that this personal emblem of Wick's actually depicted a Kingfisher? I notice that it has been coloured as Blue/Red/White in several previously published sources but also is there a source for the colours used or have they been guesstimated from Black White photography. 

Edit: 

Ok, in "Major Helmut Wick" by Herbert Ringsleiter, Motorbuch Verlag, page 152.
It states:
_Wick's personal emblem. The bird was apparently a kingfisher bird but the background is not clearly stated. It is said here that this bird is known as good in "aerobatics" and a good hunter. It is also known to bring luck. The exact colours of the bird emblem is apparently not fully known._

Do any other sources mention it?


----------



## Njaco (Jan 20, 2014)

another head shot....

.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 27, 2020)

Messerschmitt Bf109


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 29, 2020)




----------

